# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Աջակցիր Վրաստանին

## Artgeo

Աջակցիր Վրաստանին

Քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում արժանի տեղ գրավելու և եվրո-ատլանտյան կառույցներին ինտեգրվելու Վրաստանի ձգտմանը Ռուսաստանը պատասխանեց մի քաղաքականությամբ, որը կոպտորեն խախտում է միջազգային իրավունքները. վրացական տարածքների շրջափակում (Ցխինվալիի և Աբխազիայի տարածաշրջաններ)՝ սկսած 1990-1993 թթ.-ից  մինչ այսօր, իսկ վերջերս էներգետիկ և տնտեսական շրջափակում:

2006 թվականի սկզբին տեղի ունեցած Վրաստանն ու Ռուսաստանը կապող գազատարների և էլեկտրալարերի պայթյուններին հետևեց վրացական գինիների, հանքային ջրերի, ցիտրուսների և այլ գյուղատնտեսական ապրանքների Ռուսաստան ներմուծելու արգելքը։

Պարադոքսալ է, բայց անորակ և ֆալսիֆիկացված ապրանքների դեմ պայքարի պատճառաբանությամբ Կրեմլի կողմից արգելված վրացական ապրանքներն այսօր էլ ստանում են բարձր պարգևներ նույն Ռուսաստանում։

Վրացական ապրանքների արգելումը անկասկած քաղաքական որոշում է, ինչը ապացուցվում է Ռուսաստանի պետդումայի և առանձին քաղաքական գործիչների կողմից արված հայտարարություններով։

ՍՏՈՐԱԳՐԻՐ ՊԵՏԻՑԻԱՆ

Տեղադրի՛ր քո վեբ կայքում «Աջակցիր Վրաստանին» բանները 
Կազմակերպի՛ր Վրաստանին աջակցելու ակցիա
Պահանջի՛ր քո ընտրած քաղաքական գործչից աջակցել Վրաստանին 
Գնի՛ր Վրացական ապրանքներ

----------


## Մելիք

Որպես քիչ , թե շատ լիբերալ հայացքների տեր մարդ, կիսում եմ քո մտահոգությունը, բայց կարծում եմ հայաստանը այս վիճակից կարող է լուրջ տնտեսական օգուտներ քաղել:

----------


## Chuk

Գիտեմ մի բան: Ստորագրելով մենք մեր երկրին վնաս չենք տա, բայց հնարավոր է, որ ինչ-որ օգուտ կտանք մեր հարևան երկրին: Անձամբ ես երեկ ստորագրել եմ  :Red Hat:

----------


## Gevorg

Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ Վրաստանի միակ և ամենակարևոր խնդիրը, դա իրենց նախագահն է, որն իր քթից այն կողմ չի տեսնում, և իր հարևանների հետ՝ մասնավորապես Ռուսաստանի, վարում է  թշնամական քաղաքականություն և, «անկեղծ» հավատում է, որ ԱՄՆ-ն իրենց բարեկամն է: Իսկ արդունքում ով է տուժու՞մ, իհարկե՝ ժողովուրդը:

Հաճույքով կխմեի Կինձմարաուլի :Wink:

----------


## Սահակ

Այս պետիցիան ստորագրելը Վրաստանին ո՞նց պտի օգնի։

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Աջակցիր Վրաստանին
> ՍՏՈՐԱԳՐԻՐ ՊԵՏԻՑԻԱՆ


Ես կառաջարկեի դնել այս լինկը
ՍՏՈՐԱԳՐԻՐ ՊԵՏԻՑԻԱՆ
Ստորագրեցի անձնական կապերիս ու ընկերներիս համար... Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Վրաստանը հիմա էդքան վատ վիյակում է, Ամերիկան հիմա իրենց լավ աչքով է նաջում... Մեկ էլ, ինձ էլ է հետաքրքրում *Սահակ*ի տված հարցի պատասխանը...

----------


## AMD

> Որպես քիչ , թե շատ լիբերալ հայացքների տեր մարդ, կիսում եմ քո մտահոգությունը, բայց կարծում եմ հայաստանը այս վիճակից կարող է լուրջ տնտեսական օգուտներ քաղել:


ճիշտա ասում

----------


## Chuk

> Այս պետիցիան ստորագրելը Վրաստանին ո՞նց պտի օգնի։


Եթե անկեղծ լինեմ, ապա ես չեմ կարծում, որ սա կարող է, որևէ օգուտ տալ: Պարզապես ես շատ կուզեի տեսնել, որ Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի միջև լավ հարևանական հարաբերություններ են ու թշնամություն չկա, ու որ եթե նրանք մտածում են, որ սա իրենց կարող է օգնել, իսկ մեզնից մեկ ձայն ավել տալը ոչ մի բան չի խլում, ապա տաինք այդ ձայնը:

----------


## Մելիք

> Եթե անկեղծ լինեմ, ապա ես չեմ կարծում, որ սա կարող է, որևէ օգուտ տալ: Պարզապես ես շատ կուզեի տեսնել, որ Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի միջև լավ հարևանական հարաբերություններ են ու թշնամություն չկա, ու որ եթե նրանք մտածում են, որ սա իրենց կարող է օգնել, իսկ մեզնից մեկ ձայն ավել տալը ոչ մի բան չի խլում, ապա տաինք այդ ձայնը:


Վրաստանի ու հայաստանի միջև լավ հարաբերություններ ես պահին հնարավոր չի հենց վրաստանի վարած քաղաքականության հետևանքով: Վերցնենք թեկուզ երկաթուղու վերաբացման հարցում Վրաստանի ունեցած դիրքորոշումը: Բացի այդ Վրաստանը վերջերս ընդունած ազգային ռազմավարության ծրագրով տարածաշրջանում իր ռազմավարական գործընկերներ է համարում Ադրբեջանին ու Թուրքիաին, որոնք, մեղմ ասած, էնքան էլ շատ չեն սիրում Հայաստանին:

----------


## Chuk

> Վրաստանի ու հայաստանի միջև լավ հարաբերություններ ես պահին հնարավոր չի հենց վրաստանի վարած քաղաքականության հետևանքով: Վերցնենք թեկուզ երկաթուղու վերաբացման հարցում Վրաստանի ունեցած դիրքորոշումը: Բացի այդ Վրաստանը վերջերս ընդունած ազգային ռազմավարության ծրագրով տարածաշրջանում իր ռազմավարական գործընկերներ է համարում Ադրբեջանին ու Թուրքիաին, որոնք, մեղմ ասած, էնքան էլ շատ չեն սիրում Հայաստանին:


Համաձայն չեմ, բայց չեմ ուզում խորանալ մանրուքների մեջ (հիմա ամենից քիչ ցանկություն ունեմ քաղաքականությունից բանավիճել), միայն ասեմ, որ լավ հարաբերություններ կարելի է հաստատել նույնիսկ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ:

----------


## Մելիք

> Համաձայն չեմ, բայց չեմ ուզում խորանալ մանրուքների մեջ (հիմա ամենից քիչ ցանկություն ունեմ քաղաքականությունից բանավիճել), միայն ասեմ, որ լավ հարաբերություններ կարելի է հաստատել նույնիսկ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ:


Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե սխալված լինեմ: Բայց ես ուտոպիստ չեմ:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ Վրաստանի միակ և ամենակարևոր խնդիրը, դա իրենց նախագահն է, որն իր քթից այն կողմ չի տեսնում, և իր հարևանների հետ՝ մասնավորապես Ռուսաստանի, վարում է  թշնամական քաղաքականություն և, «անկեղծ» հավատում է, որ ԱՄՆ-ն իրենց բարեկամն է: Իսկ արդունքում ով է տուժու՞մ, իհարկե՝ ժողովուրդը:
> 
> Հաճույքով կխմեի Կինձմարաուլի


Կարծում եմ ճիշտ դուրս եկար, ու հիմա Վրաստանը եւ ողջ տարածաշրջանը կրում է նրա անմիտ քայլերի վնասակար հետեւանքը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Համաձայն չեմ, բայց չեմ ուզում խորանալ մանրուքների մեջ (հիմա ամենից քիչ ցանկություն ունեմ քաղաքականությունից բանավիճել), միայն ասեմ, որ լավ հարաբերություններ կարելի է հաստատել նույնիսկ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ:


Կարելի է, բայց դա հայերի համար անկանխատեսելի հետեւանքներ կունենա։ Մարդ էլ իրա թշնամու հետ «լավ հարաբերություններ» հաստատի։
Նույնն ա, որ բռնեմ պադյեզդում հարեւանիս հենց էնպես տփեմ, հետո դնեմ իրա սաղ ցեղին ոչոնչացնեմ, ինքն էլ գա ու ասի «արի լավ հարաբերություններ հաստատենք»։
Ժողովուրդ, թուրքերը, չեն փոխվել ու չեն էլ փոխվի։ Հայերը միշտ մտածել են, որ թուրքերը կփոխվեն, վստահել են, դրա համար էլ գլխներին կերել են (ով որ տեսել ա Վարդան Պետրոսյանի «Վերելք»-ը, ինձ կհասկանա)։

Իսկ Ռուս-Վրացական հակամարտության հարցում, ես կարծում եմ, պետք է աջակցել միայն Ռուսաստանին։

----------


## Marduk

> Գնի՛ր Վրացական ապրանքներ


Իսկ ինչ է՞ արտադրում Վրաստանը: Օրինակ ինչ վրացական ապրանք կա

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ինչ է՞ արտադրում Վրաստանը: Օրինակ ինչ վրացական ապրանք կա


Թթու հեղուկներ կան, շշով: Անունը մոռացել եմ տխելի ոնց որ: Այ դրանցից առ ես շատ եմ սիրում: Ու էլի նման համեմունքներ բաներ: Ուրիշ վրացական ապրանք չգիտեմ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ Ռուս-Վրացական հակամարտության հարցում, ես կարծում եմ, պետք է աջակցել միայն Ռուսաստանին։


Իսկ որ ասենք մի երկուս ու կես վարկյան կորցնեիր ու առաջի գրառման ամսաթիվը նայեիր կամ առաջին գրառումը կարդայիր 5 ու կես վարկյան կորցնելով, կարծում եմ այս տիպի անհեթեթ ու օֆֆտոպային գրառում չէիր գրի  :Wink:  Անհեթեթ քանի որ Ռուսաստանը հաստատ Հայաստանի նման խղճուկ երկրի աջակցության կարիքը չունի և օֆֆտոպային, քանի որ թեման լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին ա: 

Պարզապես կան որոշ մարդիկ, որոնք ուշադրություն են շեղում ներքաղաքական իրադարձություններից՝ հազար տարվա մոռացության մատնված թեմաները առաջ քաշելով ու իրենց սիրելի, երևելի, բութ ու չընտրված նախագահի հիմարությունների վերաբերյալ թեմաները հեռու տանելու համար: Ի դեպ, նույն մարդիկ բազմիցս ապացուցել են, որ նրանք թքած ունեն հայերի վրա: Օրինակ նրանց կողմից բացարձակապես որևէ քննադատական խոսք չի հնչել Հայաստանում հայի տեսակը ոչնչացնողների դեմ, իսկ մարտիմեկյան սպանդի ժամանակ զոհվածների վրա նրանք պարզապես չարախնդում էին... Փոխարենը կարողանում են դերասանական լաց ու կոց բարձրացնել «գիժ նախագահի ձեռքի տակ ընկած» վրաց ժողովրդի համար...

Զարմանում եմ, բայց այդպիսի մարդիկ իմ տեսած բոլոր ֆորումներում կան:  :Think:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իսկ ինչ է՞ արտադրում Վրաստանը: Օրինակ ինչ վրացական ապրանք կա


Ես ինչքան գիտեմ մեր մոտի բոլոր Pepsi-ները վրաստանից են բերում: Կարաս մեկումեջ, Կոկայի տեղը Պեպսի առնես:  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աջարիայում էժան հանգստանալուց մեզ կոտորելով գնում ենք, բայց հավեսով ձեռ ենք առնում. ի՞նչ ունեն որ ինչ առնենք: Բն չունեն, բան մի առեք, մի հարցնող լինի մենք ի՞նչ ունենք:

----------


## ministr

Քրիստոնյա Վրաստանը հաճախ մահմեդական Թուրքիայից ավելի բեթար ա: միշիկի նման շիզոֆրենիկներին մեկուսացնել ա պետք հասարակությունից, ոչ թե աջակցել: Նույնիսկ Արևմուտքն ա կրակն ընկել ձեռքը:

----------


## !!Sinner!!

> Ես ինչքան գիտեմ մեր մոտի բոլոր Pepsi-ները վրաստանից են բերում: Կարաս մեկումեջ, Կոկայի տեղը Պեպսի առնես:


Իմիջիայլոց, Պեպսիի ներկայացուցիչը Հայաստանում Ջերմուկ-Գրուպ ընկերություննա: Դրանով իրանց էլ կաջակցես  :Wink: 
Իսկ վրացիները իրանց խելքից են տուժվում: Ինչ հույսով են թողել Սահակաշվիլիին, չեմ հասկանում: Արդեն ժամանակնա դրան հանելու: 
Ես ճիշտն ասած վրացիներից ավելի շատ եմ ստրախովկա պահում, քան թուրքերից: Թուրքը գիտես թուրքա, թշնամի ազգ… Նույնիսկ հարգում եմ թուրքերին դրա համար:  Իսկ վրացին չես հասկանում ինչա, մեկ թշնամիա, մեկ բարեկամ: 
Հազիվ էլ տենց լինեն էլի: Մի ազգ, որ 6 նգամ կրոնափոխա էղել…  :Think:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Մի ազգ


Պատմութիւնից քիչ-շատ տեղեակ լինելով, գիտեմ որ վրացու տեսակը շատ է եղել:  Եթէ մեկը բացատրի. ո՞վքեր են՝ իմերելները, աջարները, մեգրելները, կախերը, քարթերը, սվանները, որոնք մինչեւ այսօր երբեմն հիշվում են անջատ-անջատ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իմիջիայլոց, Պեպսիի ներկայացուցիչը Հայաստանում Ջերմուկ-Գրուպ ընկերություննա: Դրանով իրանց էլ կաջակցես


Ավելի լավ: Ջերմուկի դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ  :Smile: 




> Թուրքը գիտես թուրքա, թշնամի ազգ… Նույնիսկ հարգում եմ թուրքերին դրա համար:


Ինչի՞ համար: Ո՞ ր մեզ թշնամի են:  :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իմիջիայլոց, Պեպսիի ներկայացուցիչը Հայաստանում Ջերմուկ-Գրուպ ընկերություննա: Դրանով իրանց էլ կաջակցես 
> Իսկ վրացիները իրանց խելքից են տուժվում: Ինչ հույսով են թողել Սահակաշվիլիին, չեմ հասկանում: Արդեն ժամանակնա դրան հանելու: 
> Ես ճիշտն ասած վրացիներից ավելի շատ եմ ստրախովկա պահում, քան թուրքերից: Թուրքը գիտես թուրքա, թշնամի ազգ… Նույնիսկ հարգում եմ թուրքերին դրա համար:  Իսկ վրացին չես հասկանում ինչա, մեկ թշնամիա, մեկ բարեկամ: 
> Հազիվ էլ տենց լինեն էլի: Մի ազգ, որ 6 նգամ կրոնափոխա էղել…


+1 :Smile: 
Ճիշտ ես ասում Sinner ջան, բայց ցավն էն ա, որ մեր ազգը չի գիտակցում թուրքի թշնամի լինելը. բոլորը հանգիստ թուրքական ապրանք են առնում, գնում են Թուրքիա հանգստանալու, երեւի շուտով թուրքերը կպահանջեն, որ հայերը ընդունեն, որ ցեղասպանություն չի էղել...
Վրացիների հանդեպ դիրքորոշումդ էլ է ճիշտ։ Հատկապես Լոռու մարզի ժաղովուրդը նենց բաներ են պատմում վրացիների մասին...ասում են, նույնիսկ թուրքը տեց չէր վարվել Հայերի հետ... Վրացին թուրքից սարսափելի ա. թուրքը դեմից ա խփում, վրացին` մեջքից։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> +1
> Ճիշտ ես ասում Sinner ջան, բայց ցավն էն ա, որ մեր ազգը չի գիտակցում թուրքի թշնամի լինելը. բոլորը հանգիստ թուրքական ապրանք են առնում, գնում են Թուրքիա հանգստանալու, երեւի շուտով թուրքերը կպահանջեն, որ հայերը ընդունեն, որ ցեղասպանություն չի էղել...
> Վրացիների հանդեպ դիրքորոշումդ էլ է ճիշտ։ Հատկապես Լոռու մարզի ժաղովուրդը նենց բաներ են պատմում վրացիների մասին...ասում են, նույնիսկ թուրքը տեց չէր վարվել Հայերի հետ... Վրացին թուրքից սարսափելի ա. թուրքը դեմից ա խփում, վրացին` մեջքից։


Մի երկու բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ - Ադրբեջանցին էլ մի կողքից, պարսիկն էլ տակից: Թռեք տղեք, վտանգավոր ա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մի երկու բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ - Ադրբեջանցին էլ մի կողքից, պարսիկն էլ տակից: Թռեք տղեք, վտանգավոր ա:


Պարադոքս է, բայց մեր ամենահուսալի հարեւանը ոչ թե «քրիստոնյա» Վրաստանն է, այլ Իրանի Իսլամական Հանրապետությունը։

----------


## ministr

Մի կողմից էլ Իրանն այդքան վստահելի չէ, որովհետև մեկ էլ տեսար Սեմ հոպարը որոշեց հարվածել Իրանին, մտցրեցին պատժամիջոցներ և այլն:

----------


## !!Sinner!!

> Մի կողմից էլ Իրանն այդքան վստահելի չէ, որովհետև մեկ էլ տեսար Սեմ հոպարը որոշեց հարվածել Իրանին, մտցրեցին պատժամիջոցներ և այլն:


Սեմ ձյաձաի գործերը վատ են: Քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ միչև հիմա չեն հարձակվել Իրանի վրա: Որովհետեվ էտ մի պատերազմը ավելի ծախսատար կլինի, ավելի թանկ կնստի, քան Իրաքի պատերազմը: Իսկ Իրաքի պատերազմը ավելի թանկ նստեց, քան Վիետնամի պատերազմը: Ու հըլը չի էլ պրծել…
Մոտակա 5-6 տարում մոռացի որ պատերազմ կլինի Իրանի հետ: Միչև իրանց ֆինանսական կրիզիսից պրծնեն, էտքան ժամանակ կպահանջվի: Իսկ դրանից հետո Աստված գիտի թե ինչ կլինի: Կարողա Իրանը արդեն միջուկային ռումբ ունենա, ու ռիսկ չանեն հարձակվեն  :Wink: 
Բոլոր դեպքերում էտ պատրազմը մեզ ձեռ չի տալիս: վնասից բացի օգուտ չկա: Նենց որ ավելի լավա չլինի ընդհանրապես:

----------


## ministr

Սեմ հոպարի գործերը վատ են դրա համար եմ վախենում, որ մեկ էլ չխփի Իրանին: Պատերազմով էդ մարդիկ թարմացնում են իրանց տնտեսությունը, փող են աշխատում: Բայց ռուսները քար գցեցին ամերիկացիների ճանապարհին: Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի: Ամեն դեպքում մեզ կռիվ հեչ պետք չի, պատմության մեջ հզոր պետությունները եկել էս կողմերը կռիվ են արել մենք էլ ոտնատակ գնացել ենք: Հերիքա արդեն:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Պարզապես կան որոշ մարդիկ, որոնք ուշադրություն են շեղում ներքաղաքական իրադարձություններից՝ հազար տարվա մոռացության մատնված թեմաները առաջ քաշելով ու իրենց սիրելի, երևելի, բութ ու չընտրված նախագահի հիմարությունների վերաբերյալ թեմաները հեռու տանելու համար: Ի դեպ, նույն մարդիկ բազմիցս ապացուցել են, որ նրանք թքած ունեն հայերի վրա: Օրինակ նրանց կողմից բացարձակապես որևէ քննադատական խոսք չի հնչել Հայաստանում հայի տեսակը ոչնչացնողների դեմ, իսկ մարտիմեկյան սպանդի ժամանակ զոհվածների վրա նրանք պարզապես չարախնդում էին... Փոխարենը կարողանում են դերասանական լաց ու կոց բարձրացնել «գիժ նախագահի ձեռքի տակ ընկած» վրաց ժողովրդի համար...
> 
> Զարմանում եմ, բայց այդպիսի մարդիկ իմ տեսած բոլոր ֆորումներում կան:


 Իսկ վրացիները թքած չունե՞ն հայերի վրա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ վրացիները թքած չունե՞ն հայերի վրա:


Ինչ ես ուզում ասե՞ս, որ եթե վրացիները թքած ունեն հայերի վրա, ուրեմն հայե՞րն էլ պիտի թքած ունենան հայերի վրա: 




> Ի դեպ, նույն մարդիկ (Artgeo-ն ի նկատի ունի հայերին, ու վրացիների մասին խոսք չկա) բազմիցս ապացուցել են, որ նրանք թքած ունեն հայերի վրա:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Ես նման բան չեմ ասել

----------


## Տրիբուն

Այդ դեպքում, հարցիդ իմաստը Artgeo-ի գրառման տակ անհասկանալի էր:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Այդ դեպքում, հարցիդ իմաստը Artgeo-ի գրառման տակ անհասկանալի էր:


Որովհետև իր գրառումն էլ անհասկանալի և ընդհանրապես ես բացասական եմ վերաբերվում այդ նախաձեռնությանը: Ես վստահ եմ, որ վրացիները մեր դեպքում նման նախաձեռնությամբ հանդես չէին գա:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Որովհետև իր գրառումն էլ անհասկանալի և ընդհանրապես ես բացասական եմ վերաբերվում այդ նախաձեռնությանը: Ես վստահ եմ, որ վրացիները մեր դեպքում նման նախաձեռնությամբ հանդես չէին գա:


Արտեգէոյի այդ գրառումը ուղղուած է ինձ, ու բան չհասկանալդ բնական է:
Ինքս հասկացել եմ իմաստը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որովհետև իր գրառումն էլ անհասկանալի և ընդհանրապես ես բացասական եմ վերաբերվում այդ նախաձեռնությանը: Ես վստահ եմ, որ վրացիները մեր դեպքում նման նախաձեռնությամբ հանդես չէին գա:


Անձամբ հաճախ եմ Վրաստանում լինում: Ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ հարյուրավոր վրացիներ կգտնվեն, որոնք Artgeo-ի նման նախաձեռնությամբ հանդես կգային: 

Երկրորդ, եթե նույնիսկ ենթադրենք, որ բացարձակապես բոլոր վրացիները թքած ունեն հայերի վրա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մենք էլ նույն կերպ պիտի վերաբերվենք: Դեպի արտաքին աշխարհ միակ լուսամուտ հանդիսացող հարևանին աջակցելը բխում է նաև մեր կենսական շահերից: 

Եվ երրորդ, բոլոր թուրքերն էլ անկիրթ վայրենիներ են  (գոնե մեր՝ հայերիս մեծ մասն այդպես է կարծում), ու դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք էլ նույնպիսի անկիթ վայրենիներ պիտի լինենք: 

Ասածս ինչ է: Մեզ ի՞նչ, թե վրացիները կամ մնացածը ինչպես են մտածում կամ ինչ վարք ունեն:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Երկրորդ, եթե նույնիսկ ենթադրենք, որ բացարձակապես բոլոր վրացիները թքած ունեն հայերի վրա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մենք էլ նույն կերպ պիտի վերաբերվենք: Դեպի արտաքին աշխարհ միակ լուսամուտ հանդիսացող հարևանին աջակցելը բխում է նաև մեր կենսական շահերից:


Ես ուղղակի նման մազոխիզմի պատճառը չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ուղղակի նման մազոխիզմի պատճառը չեմ հասկանում:


Մազոխիզմը գիտե՞ս որն ա, էն որ չորս օրվա պատերազմի պատճառով մի ամիս առանց բենզինի նստում ենք, ու եթե մի չորս օր էլ երկարեր առանց հացի էինք նստելու, ու այ տենց բենզինի հերթերին կանգնած ուրախանում էինք, թե ոնց են վրացիներին տշում: Դրանից լավ մազոխի՞զմ ես ուզում:

----------


## Kuk

> Մազոխիզմը գիտե՞ս որն ա, էն որ չորս օրվա պատերազմի պատճառով մի ամիս առանց բենզինի նստում ենք, ու եթե մի չորս օր էլ երկարեր առանց հացի էինք նստելու, ու այ տենց բենզինի հերթերին կանգնած ուրախանում էինք, թե ոնց են վրացիներին տշում: Դրանից լավ մազոխի՞զմ ես ուզում:


Բա օսկանյանը չլինե՞ր. հարյուր տարի շրջափակման մեջ կարող էր պահել Հայաստանը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ուղղակի նման մազոխիզմի պատճառը չեմ հասկանում:


ու հետո, կարող ա վրացիք էշ են.. լրիվ, մենք էլ պտի՞ էշություն անենք

----------


## Վարդանանք

> ու հետո, կարող ա վրացիք էշ են.. լրիվ, մենք էլ պտի՞ էշություն անենք


Պետք չի բոլոր բառերը բառացիորեն հասկանալ, չէի կարծում, որ մանկապարտեզի կվերածվի:

----------


## Arevagal

Կներեք նօր եմ այստեղ, բայց այս ին՞չ ես անում, կատա՞կ ես անում...

Չգիտեմ եթե Ռուսը Հային «սիրում» է թե ոչ բայց այդ օրը որ Ռուսաստանը ԿովԿասից լիովին դուրս քաշվի հաջորդ օրը Հայաստան չիլինելու: Դա լաւ իմացիր: Նաեվ, Վրացին Թուրքի նման մի ազգ է, ստորադաս և անվստահելի: Այն ինչ որ Ռուսը արեց նրանց տեղին եր, և դեր քիչ եր: Հայի միակ հույսը, այսօրվա մեր շրջանի քաղաքական վիճակում, Ռուսն է: Դա ել լաւ իմացիր:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Կներեք նօր եմ այստեղ, բայց այս ին՞չ ես անում, կատա՞կ ես անում...
> 
> Չգիտեմ եթե Ռուսը Հային «սիրում» է թե ոչ բայց այդ օրը որ Ռուսաստանը ԿովԿասից լիովին դուրս քաշվի հաջորդ օրը Հայաստան չիլինելու: Դա լաւ իմացիր: Նաեվ, Վրացին Թուրքի նման մի ազգ է, ստորադաս և անվստահելի: Այն ինչ որ Ռուսը արեց նրանց տեղին եր, և դեր քիչ եր: Հայի միակ հույսը, այսօրվա մեր շրջանի քաղաքական վիճակում, Ռուսն է: Դա ել լաւ իմացիր:


Ցաւալի ճշմարտութիւն

----------


## Artgeo

2006 թվականի մայիսի 26-ին բացված թեման ոմանց հիստերիայի աղբյուր ա դառել 2008 թվականի հոկտեմբերին: 
*Որպես հեղինակ, թեման փակում եմ:* Մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով, որ նշված կայքը վաղուց գոյություն չունի։ Թեման իրեն սպառել է, քննարկելու բան չկա։

----------

